# Parasaurolophus diorama - part 2



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Some time ago, I posted pics of my Tamiya Parsaurolophus diorama (click on the thumbnail below to see my first attempt).

 

Now I've tried to improve it, and the pics below show the results (click on the thumbnails for larger versions). I took the original diorama base and incorporated it into a larger base using celluclay. The most obvious addition is the Papo Parasaurolophus. I filled the seams and repainted it in more or less the same paint scheme as I'd done the Tamiya adult and juvenile versions. 



I added more trees (a mix of conifers and deciduous) trying to suggest the edge of a forest. I repainted the trunks of The deciduous trees. I also used a variety of small branches to which I added painted moss as well as green turf to simulate deadfall. I used "jungle plants" from a pet store to make ferns. Small HO scale ferns were also added.




As some people suggested to me, I've now made the support wires for the Nyctosaurs less obvious than they were in the original diorama. They are now flying close to the treetops. I left out the perched Nyctosaur, since I couldn't find a suitable place for it. 



Just for fun, I added a 1/35 scale figure I reworked to give a sense of scale. I'm sure you'll recognize the inspiration for the figure's clothing.



As always, I'd like to hear your comments (positive or negative)!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Great work here :thumbsup: A Super Diorama and incredibly life like!
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

That dio looks superb and reminds me of a scene in Walking with Dinosaurs.:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Beautiful! I've tried dinos, and I never get the look I want.


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Fantastic work!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Thanks for the comments everyone - it was more work than I thought it was going to be, but it was fun nonetheless. They're getting better, but not there yet (probably never will be).


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Excellent choice of colors.Great diorama too.:thumbsup:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Gorgeous museum quality work there. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

That is sharp!! I can never get those subtle shading on the skin, my hats off to you sir.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Just Plain Al said:


> That is sharp!! I can never get those subtle shading on the skin, my hats off to you sir.


It's a combination of airbrushing, dry-brushing, and Tamiya weathering pastels. The dry-brushing really helps!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great work, even the human looks right being there!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Great work, even the human looks right being there!


Thanks - especially since time travel is a staple of Star Trek.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Beautiful job Dr Brad!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Your techniques sure paid off!! 

Chris.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Great job Dr. Brad! Dinos are so tough to get the look I want too!
You've made them look very natural and believeable.:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

great work, nice paint


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Great job Dr. Brad! Dinos are so tough to get the look I want too!
> You've made them look very natural and believeable.:thumbsup:
> 
> MMM


Thanks for the compliment! Funny thing is, they never quite turn out like I've envisioned them. I'd have a hard time getting the exact same look twice. I've still got to learn be more intentional about my painting process. I have a few steps in mind, but then I usually changing the recipe, if that makes any sense.


----------

